
Screanleap (YC W11) Wants to Be the Dropbox of Screensharing - erin_bury
http://betakit.com/2012/03/31/screanleap-wants-to-be-the-dropbox-of-screensharing
======
joshbaptiste
My sentiments exactly.. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3540800>

